# Getting perms-stink out of chamois



## scepticshock (Jun 6, 2005)

I have some liners with chamois that seem to have a perm-stink. They smell ok after a wash, but during a ride when they get sweaty, they just start to reek. The are a couple years old and in otherwise fine condition.

Any tricks to permanently killing this stink? Thanks!


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Ride faster, and into the wind.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

vinegar


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

clean them
wet them
microwave 4 minutes
then toss in washing machine


----------



## scepticshock (Jun 6, 2005)

Interesting ideas. Nuking them should kill the germs.


----------



## SpeshulEd (Oct 29, 2013)

The perms are going to be difficult. Might want to try a leave-in conditioner and then use a hair straigtener after the wash.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

After you wash them run another cycle. Drop some colloidal silver in and turn your washer off. Let them soak for a bit then finish the cycle. This will work on all synthetic clothing for about 30 uses. Works great, silver is non toxic to us but lethal to bacteria, yeast, etc.


----------



## scepticshock (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I don;t think I can stop the cycle on my side loader, but maybe I can try soaking in the colloidal silver first. Will using Clorox damage the fabric? I figured that might kill everything, but could kill the chamois too.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

clorox will destroy your clothes easily

just nuke 'em

skip the colloidal silver bs
unless you are looking to become a moonbat smurf
or Paul Karason wannabe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argyria

won't kill you but your gooch could turn blue, and it's forever.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol!
Lots of good synthetic techwear come with silver strategically stitched in for this reason.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

WHALENARD said:


> Lol!
> Lots of good synthetic techwear come with silver strategically stitched in for this reason.


but it isn't colloidal silver now, is it ? big difference


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't tell if you're being serious or not. Colloidal silver is merely silver in solution. It's been used for it's antimicrobial properties for over 1200 years.


----------



## Dexter-01 (Sep 30, 2016)

While colloidal silver has been shown to sometimes work to limit the growth of bacteria, it definitely does build up in your system as your body has no mechanism for removing silver. However this hasn’t stopped people from marketing it as a “natural” cure and antibiotic despite it being proven toxic to human. Now I doubt that soaking your chamois it it will have any effect at all on you, I’d much rather use something like isopropyl alcohol for disinfection, or try a commercially available product for stinky laundry. 
That’s the great thing about products sold commercially for a specific purpose. They actually have to pass testing and regulations unlike things sold as “supplements” which manage to bypass almost all regulations.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

One would have to consume a hell of a lot silver to acheive 5-50ppm shown to be toxic. Like maybe a silver smith breathing in silver dust all day. Yet I've never heard of a poisoned silver smith. I'm sure synthesized chemicals approved by our very non corrupt agencies are less toxic.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Dexter-01 said:


> While colloidal silver has been shown to sometimes work to limit the growth of bacteria, it definitely does build up in your system as your body has no mechanism for removing silver. However this hasn't stopped people from marketing it as a "natural" cure and antibiotic despite it being proven toxic to human. Now I doubt that soaking your chamois it it will have any effect at all on you, I'd much rather use something like isopropyl alcohol for disinfection, or try a commercially available product for stinky laundry.
> That's the great thing about products sold commercially for a specific purpose. They actually have to pass testing and regulations unlike things sold as "supplements" which manage to bypass almost all regulations.


You should tell Samsung to remove it from its washing machines, then, because apparently silver's antibacterial properties are false advertising and their cycle that uses it is a sham.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Borax or Oxiclean work well for me.


----------



## scepticshock (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments- even the funny ones. One Bike shop suggested Oxiclean, so I am trying that right now. Letting it set for a week. If it is still stinky when damp from the wash I'm going to nuke it for 4 minutes.

My washing machine may have a super hot cycle for killing germs, but will that damage the elastic in the liners?


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

I have had some but not 100% success using Sport Suds on synthetics. It is of course much more expensive than "laundry detergent" but does perform better for some fabrics. Check out there site and read the claims.

https://sportsuds.com/


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Can you soak it in bleach for 24 hours? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

127.0.0.1 said:


> clorox will destroy your clothes easily
> 
> just nuke 'em
> 
> ...


Huh, learned something new today. Note to self; colloidal silver will give you smurf balls.


----------



## scepticshock (Jun 6, 2005)

127.0.0.1 said:


> clorox will destroy your clothes easily
> 
> just nuke 'em
> 
> ...


I'm stink free! Thanks! I nuked em and used Oxiclean after before the wash. Did the trick!


----------



## party_wagon (Oct 10, 2008)

Athletes foot spray is what I always use for shoes and boots. It will take an awful smelling pair of boots or shoes that got submerged in water and then worn for another ten hours and transform them almost instantly. We are talking about stenches that would choke a maggot if you dropped one in there.


----------



## scepticshock (Jun 6, 2005)

LOL! I'll keep that one in mind!

Stinky gloves seem to be the next biggest offender!


----------

